# update...I asked WH about the poke



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

on facebook and he said he was afarid to tell me because he was afaird to be accused of doing something. He said he is angry that she "contacted" him.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope he's being honest. Take it with a grain of salt and continue to keep your eyes open!


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

me too. I waited a few days, to see if he would tell me. 
I check his email and fb from time to time.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

he needs to inform you of any and all contact from OW, even if it's a poke on FB, you can't build trust have a successful R without that


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Why has he not "blocked" her on FB?

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Get him off FB it's a load of crap anyway.
Does he really need to be on it?
If so, have a joint account.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

old timer said:


> Why has he not "blocked" her on FB?
> 
> .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



We did have her blocked but with changing IPODS and stuff I thought she was blocked still. She was not. I was going to block her again but was waiting for him to tell me about her 1st.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Get him off FB it's a load of crap anyway.
> Does he really need to be on it?
> If so, have a joint account.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I like it, I found my sister on there.
He needs it for work. His union wants him to have it to spread the word on stuff quickly.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> We did have her blocked but with changing IPODS and stuff I thought she was blocked still. She was not. I was going to block her again but was waiting for him to tell me about her 1st.



changing ipods doesn't change your facebook settings

this could mean he unblocked her


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> he needs to inform you of any and all contact from OW, even if it's a poke on FB, you can't build trust have a successful R without that



He is a coward, because he was afaird of me and being accused of stuff...well buddy not my fault.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> changing ipods doesn't change your facebook settings
> 
> this could mean he unblocked her


OP,

Merely "unfriending" a person on FB doesn't completely block them.

Is that possibly what may have happened?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

He needs to go into his FB settings and type her name in to block her. Changing iPods will make no difference to this.
Sorry just sounds like excuses to me.
If his boss wants him to have FB for work they should have a company site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

we work at a supermarket. It's for the union.

I had to clean both ipods and I never checked to see if she was blocked.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

> How do I block someone?
> To block someone:
> 
> Click at the top right of any Facebook page.
> ...


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Since she poked him, you poke her back on your FB account. You mutually go on her FB via his account and write your NC letter to her there. Many, many APs try to pretend the BS doesn't exist. You assert your legal presence as this man's wife. That will zap her out of her own fog which falsely tells her he isn't really married and you don't exist.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

She is the one contacting us. But if I poke her or write her a NC letter wouldn't that just think that she got what she wanted. Im so torn, I want to tell her to leave us alone. But then again I want to poke her to see what she does lol.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

If she wants a NC letter, give it to her. I doubt that's what she's fishing for. If I missed it, did you make sure H knew that future "pokes" or contacts of any kind should be relayed to you?

Good luck 
WD


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Did he poke back?


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

weightlifter said:


> Did he poke back?


no he didn't.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

You poke her back on your account. Let her believe he showed it to you and that should kill her nonchalance with the fact that he is married. Kill a bit of the secrecy. Tell him you will both write the NC letter to her on FB on her page. His hesitancy or willingness will tell you much. 

These APs, seem to think thier own little world created with a WS, makes your marriage carte blanche. Participate openly, there isn't a damn thing she can do about it. 

Install a keylogger first, they may go underground. 

I don't get these chicks: Presumptuous, rude, sickos. 

Even though my WS claimed he told his 8 yr. AP he's going back to his wife and children, she still felt she was deaf (and dumb) enough to send him a text on Christmas day. He deleted it. I know he is lying...said she said "Merry Christmas to you and the fam.." THE FAM...Like we know your a$$ and your Xmas sentiment was the perfect Christmas gift. Sorry, I am sarcastic...It's a big part of my culture. 

I have always let him and her know that they are free to be together. I told her father that too. Just get the hell out of my life, the two of yous. Low-life scum bags. I asked him if he's doing me a favor by being "faithful" to me now? They can kiss my fanninigans. 

I made it clear that it is easy for me to be faithful in marriage because I come from a household where discipline was taught. I made it clear that I am not a lower life form walking around the planet looking for an easy screw or even a challenge screw on a 24/7 basis. I have better ambitions. I made it clear that I am willing to be celebate for the rest of my life or until he dies.


----------

